# Hot Hottie Boo



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Took this picture Sat. afternoon at a cookout. Ordered his flaming harness a few weeks ago,got it the day I hurt my back, so this was the first time he got to wear it. Love how the colors pop on his white hair. Boo's a Hottie now.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What a great picture of a great model, Sue. And a great harness, too. Boo is a hottie for sure!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, he is a hottie, Sue!! Bonnie's radar is up - she was just groomed so she's ready and rarin' to go, lol.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a cutie patootie!! :wub: That harness really does pop!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sue I have to say that is an awsome picture of Boo!! Nice
harness but OMG Boo just looks darling.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great picture of Boo ! Nice colors on the harness.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow, Sue!!!! He is stunning!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Boo has such gorgeous hair!!!! The flames are so perfect for him.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow wee!! Boo is such a handsome little man in that new harness!! :wub: :wub:

Hugs and kisses to your babies!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

A very handsome Hottie for sure!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, that's a fantastic picture of your handsome Boo. :wub: He looks great and I love his harness. You do such a good job with your photography, I love this picture! 
Now ..... where's beautiful Hannah? :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to agree, Boo is definitely a hottie.:wub:  Sue i love that harness and i love how it looks on Boo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Sue, Boo is so handsome,:wub: that picture looks like it belongs on the front cover of dog magazine


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hottie is right! Wow, what a picture! Boo is the Man!:thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a handsome man. Better not let Lola see, she might try to jump through the screen :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

MaryH said:


> What a great picture of a great model, Sue. And a great harness, too. Boo is a hottie for sure!


Thank you Mary



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yes, he is a hottie, Sue!! Bonnie's radar is up - she was just groomed so she's ready and rarin' to go, lol.


Thanks Linda, now I know for sure he's a hottie if the lovely Miss Bonnie :wub:has her radar up.



Miss_Annie said:


> What a cutie patootie!! :wub: That harness really does pop!


Thanks Annie



mary-anderson said:


> Sue I have to say that is an awsome picture of Boo!! Nice
> harness but OMG Boo just looks darling.:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Mary, every now & then I manage to capture him at his best.



MalteseJane said:


> Great picture of Boo ! Nice colors on the harness.


Thanks Janine



k/c mom said:


> Oh, wow, Sue!!!! He is stunning!!!!!! :heart:


That's so much Sher


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Love the harness colors on Boo's coat! Hope you're feeling better now. Boo is stylin'! :wub::wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooh he is a Hottie!!! Cadie and Cacia are all a flutter! :innocent:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What a cutie pie!! I really like his harness!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili:*There is SMARTY Boo*:chili:

and boy does the smarty malt master his POSE :w00t: B) :wub: I love how it seems like the wind is moving that precious ears:wub: 

looking hot in red  luv ya lots, Boo :wub2:

Excellent picture, Sue!! both model and camera lady get the highest score of 10 from me :good post - perfect: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my!!! Tha's a gorgeous shot of your little guy!! I'd have to frame that one! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the harness but boo melts my heart , what a hunk , n hes so white n precious !!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Boo's always been a "hottie". What a handsome guy. I'm so glad that Boo is no longer having to be confined. He looks soooooooooooo happy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I LOVE the harness. It definitely was made for Boo. Great pic!:wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

he's stunning .. great picture


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Boo has such gorgeous hair!!!! The flames are so perfect for him.


Thanks Erin



princessre said:


> Wow wee!! Boo is such a handsome little man in that new harness!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Hugs and kisses to your babies!!


Thanks Sophia, hugs & kisses to your beautiful babies too.



Maisie and Me said:


> A very handsome Hottie for sure!!


Thanks Michelle



njdrake said:


> Sue, that's a fantastic picture of your handsome Boo. :wub: He looks great and I love his harness. You do such a good job with your photography, I love this picture!
> Now ..... where's beautiful Hannah? :wub:


Thanks Jane. Hannah's pictures didn't come out so good,she was squinting so bad in most of them, she looked like she was drunk in her pictures.:blush:



mysugarbears said:


> I have to agree, Boo is definitely a hottie.:wub: Sue i love that harness and i love how it looks on Boo.


Thanks Debbie



Matilda's mommy said:


> wow Sue, Boo is so handsome,:wub: that picture looks like it belongs on the front cover of dog magazine


Thanks Paula, maybe Hot Dog magazine?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

In the words of Paris Hilton THAT'S HOT!!:chili::chili: S-s-s-s-sizzlin' hot. :smheat: What a fabulous picture of Boo. He's so handsome and I love the bright red on his hair. Perfect for a barbeque!! He brought the heat.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!:w00t: Boo looks great in his new harness Sue. He's always been a hottie Sue.:chili::chili: Great photo as usual.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What an aweseom picture of Boo!!! Love how his hair is just blowing in the wind and how he's aware for whatever reason open mouth shots tend to be very sexy ;-) The picture is just perfect and love the harness.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW, he sure is a hottie. What a handsome boy and the harness looks awesome on him. Oh he is darling!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's Hottie is one cool dude! I love seeing your pictures - keep 'em coming.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Boo looks terrific in his new harness!!! He is Mr. Hotness for sure!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

What a handsome boy and a hot harness. Great picture!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SMOKIN HOT PICTURE OF BOO!!!!!!!! Wow Sue...that is a stunning pic of precious Boo!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Hottie is right! Wow, what a picture! Boo is the Man!:thumbsup:


Thanks Dee



silverhaven said:


> What a handsome man. Better not let Lola see, she might try to jump through the screen :wub2: :wub2:


Thanks, I'll catch pretty Lola from my side.LOL



suzimalteselover said:


> Love the harness colors on Boo's coat! Hope you're feeling better now. Boo is stylin'! :wub::wub:


Thanks Suzi, yes I'm much better now.



CloudClan said:


> Oooh he is a Hottie!!! Cadie and Cacia are all a flutter! :innocent:


Thanks Carina, Boo is watching to see if Cadie & Cacia are fluttering this way.



Delilahs Mommy said:


> What a cutie pie!! I really like his harness!


Thanks



TheMalts&Me said:


> :chili:*There is SMARTY Boo*:chili:
> 
> and boy does the smarty malt master his POSE :w00t: B) :wub: I love how it seems like the wind is moving that precious ears:wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat, there was a nice breeze that day. WOW, 3 tens actually, thank you very much.:biggrin: maybe I'm finally getting that D90 figured out.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh my!!! Tha's a gorgeous shot of your little guy!! I'd have to frame that one! :wub:


Thanks Terry, it will indeed be framed.



uniquelovdolce said:


> love the harness but boo melts my heart , what a hunk , n hes so white n precious !!!


Thanks Liza



Lacie's Mom said:


> Boo's always been a "hottie". What a handsome guy. I'm so glad that Boo is no longer having to be confined. He looks soooooooooooo happy.


Thanks Lynn, he's doing great & very happy to be free again



aprilb said:


> What a handsome boy! I LOVE the harness. It definitely was made for Boo. Great pic!:wub:


Thank you



MaxnMinnie said:


> he's stunning .. great picture


Thanks



Snowbody said:


> In the words of Paris Hilton THAT'S HOT!!:chili::chili: S-s-s-s-sizzlin' hot. :smheat: What a fabulous picture of Boo. He's so handsome and I love the bright red on his hair. Perfect for a barbeque!! He brought the heat.:wub:


Thanks Sue, yep he brought the heat.



Dixie's Mama said:


> Woo Hoo!!:w00t: Boo looks great in his new harness Sue. He's always been a hottie Sue.:chili::chili: Great photo as usual.


Thanks Elaine, I knew he would look hot in that harness,it was worth the wait,even if I did complain.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Johita said:


> What an aweseom picture of Boo!!! Love how his hair is just blowing in the wind and how he's aware for whatever reason open mouth shots tend to be very sexy ;-) The picture is just perfect and love the harness.


Thanks so much for the compliments



allheart said:


> WOW, he sure is a hottie. What a handsome boy and the harness looks awesome on him. Oh he is darling!!!!


Thanks Christine



The A Team said:


> That's Hottie is one cool dude! I love seeing your pictures - keep 'em coming.


Thanks Pat



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Boo looks terrific in his new harness!!! He is Mr. Hotness for sure!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Diane



Katzie said:


> What a handsome boy and a hot harness. Great picture!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you



mom2bijou said:


> SMOKIN HOT PICTURE OF BOO!!!!!!!! Wow Sue...that is a stunning pic of precious Boo!


Thanks, it was a good day to get the perfect shot.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Your kids are so cute!:wub::wub: How is Boo doing these days?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sue, I always love seeing your pictures of Boo & Hannah, and this one surely didn't disappoint!!! I love that little guy!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> Your kids are so cute!:wub::wub: How is Boo doing these days?


Thanks, he's doing great, about 95% back to normal & actually a lot better than I dared hope for.



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Sue, I always love seeing your pictures of Boo & Hannah, and this one surely didn't disappoint!!! I love that little guy!!!


Thanks so much Jacqui.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think Boo could be any more handsome than he already is. :thumbsup: He's such a stud muffin, Sue. :wub::wub::wub: Sophie just can't get enough.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

lovesophie said:


> I don't think Boo could be any more handsome than he already is. :thumbsup: He's such a stud muffin, Sue. :wub::wub::wub: Sophie just can't get enough.


Thank you Sarah & Sweet Sophie.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a handsome little boy!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is stunning! Boo is such a sweet boy. He & Hannah are both such darlings! :heart::heart:


----------

